# Waste dumping in sewer taps



## McLarz (Mar 11, 2002)

I heard somewhere that you can dump waste in a home's sewer tap. Does anyone know if this is true, and legal? It would save us having to make special trips into parks and such just to dump waste.

We have a new sewer tap for our house right next to the driveway, very close to where the RV will be parked.  We are purchasing a new camper and do not intend to spend much time in full hookup camping sites. Mostly, we expect to just make weekend trips into the back country, carrying our own water and using battery power. It would be very convenient to just dump the tanks when we get home.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## BarneyS (Mar 12, 2002)

Waste dumping in sewer taps

I have read where many people use their home sewer tap to dump.  If I could, I would also (have septic system, no sewer tap).  Don't know about the legalities, but can't imagine why it would not be ok.
Go for it!
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## Kirk (Mar 27, 2002)

Waste dumping in sewer taps

I would assume that by sewer tap, you mean the clean-out plug for the sewer line? If so, there should be no problems what ever. Just get you one of the screw in sewer connections that will fit multiple sized fittings so the you can be sure not to spill any. As long as you do that you should be just fine. I would also suggest that you install a flush system into your holding tanks to flush out any remaining solids and to be sure that the line is clean each time that you dump. That is a very common answer to the problem. It is also a good idea to use one of the envirnmentally friendly treatment products for the holding tank, and not the old formaldehyde stuff.

Good travelin !......................Kirk
    URL: www.1tree.net/adventure/

Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## rv wizard (Mar 27, 2002)

Waste dumping in sewer taps

If you are on a home septic tank there is no problem legally. If however you are on a municipal sewer system according to a friend of mine you works for the city waste water and is plant supervisor says that it is illegal to introduce any holding tank liguids into the system. Although it may be illegal I am sure there are some that are doing it. By all means be sure to use enviormentally safe chemicals in the holding tanks.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## Butch (Mar 28, 2002)

Waste dumping in sewer taps

There may very well be a local ordinance concerning this.  I have been doing it for quite a number of years at our city residence and lake house  (septic).  I know of several others doing the same and some of them are municipal waste water employees.  It might not be a bad idea to verify if you are worried about such an ordinance.  Happy Motoring, Butch


----------



## OctaveDr (Apr 10, 2002)

Waste dumping in sewer taps

>>It would save us having to make special trips into parks and such just to dump waste.

i know the problem...i have been thinking about a way to hook up a system to empty my tanks a bit while i am diving down the highway...

(just kidding!)

L


----------

